# WD Sync Data



## megsy01 (Feb 4, 2008)

My roommate has a WD passport and i recently had hooked it up to my computer to help her with a problem.  I think it tried to sync to my computer but I'm not sure.  I then later reconnected my external hard drive (an iomega) and now it has a folder WD Sync Data on it.  If I try to delete it I get the error message "WD Sync Data is a windows system folder and is required for windows to run properly. It cannot be deleted."  Is there any way to delete this...I don't even know how it got there in the first place.


----------



## dznutz (Feb 5, 2008)

right click and format.  remember to back up your data first as all files in the chosen format will be deleted


----------

